# Northern California Ride Sunday  February 26th Santa Rosa



## Dave K (Feb 14, 2012)

My friend Jaime is planning a ride February 26th in Santa Rosa Ca.  Going to meet at 10:00 AM in the parking lot of the Veterans Memorial building at 1351 Maple Avenue, Santa Rosa 95404

Hopefully will make this a monthly event


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 14, 2012)

*Was in Santa Rosa last Month*

I found the ad on craigslist and met Jaime, he's a true rider. About 3-4 guys showed up for the ride. It's  a nice area and would make for a nice ride.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 14, 2012)

Last months was on very short notice.  Think we should have more riders this time.

Did you happen to take any pictures last time?


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 14, 2012)

*I took a couple only Jaime*

I'll take a look for them and post them up.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 18, 2012)

is the route on surface streets or bike trails? sounds like a good time.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 19, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> is the route on surface streets or bike trails? sounds like a good time.




The tentative plan is a short ride on surface streets to a near by coffee shop then for the long distance riders a much longer ride to Sebastopol via the fabulous Joe Rodta trail http://www.sonoma-county.org/parks/pk_rodta.htm possibly lunch?   

Hope to see you there


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 21, 2012)

*here is the pic I promised*

I thought I had the other rider that was there but I didn't


----------



## Dave K (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the picture.  I did not know turn out was so light.  Hopefully this time there will be more people and bikes. My son step son and I are planning to make the ride this time so there will be at least four.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day.  Think there is going to be a good turn out.  If you are local come on out and put some miles on your old bike


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2012)

We had a great ride.  A little over 20 people turned out with their bikes and we had a nice lazy ride down the Joe Rodta trail with a few stops along the way thinning down to 11 bikes by the time we made it to our lunch destination, the Hopmonk tavern in Sebastopol.  A good time was had by all and we are planning our next ride for Sunday March 25


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2012)

Few more pictures


----------



## slick (Feb 26, 2012)

*Northern California Ride Sunday February 26th Santa Rosa*

WOW!! Awesome turnout! Really loving the curved brace Shelby. For sale??? Let me know when the next ride is and i'll go for sure. I can get a few more guys from the valley to come out also. We are the Rolling Relics from the Modesto/Stockton area. Check us out on facebook. We do 1 ride a month in different cities in the valley. Next ride is in Modesto. We have a full list for the year if any of you guys would like to join us. Ride on and ride Vintage!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cool! Ride'm don't hide'm!


----------



## Dave K (Feb 28, 2012)

slick said:


> WOW!! Awesome turnout! Really loving the curved brace Shelby. For sale??? Let me know when the next ride is and i'll go for sure. I can get a few more guys from the valley to come out also. We are the Rolling Relics from the Modesto/Stockton area. Check us out on facebook. We do 1 ride a month in different cities in the valley. Next ride is in Modesto. We have a full list for the year if any of you guys would like to join us. Ride on and ride Vintage!!




I was very pleasantly surprised with the large turnout.   The Shelby was amazing with 8+ original paint I don't think he wants to sell it.

We are planning the next ride for Sunday March 25 would love you see guys there and I will try to make it down to one of your rides this year.

Here is a short video (not my video) of some of the bikes

http://youtu.be/zy6i7irThGw


----------



## slick (Feb 29, 2012)

*Northern California Ride Sunday February 26th Santa Rosa*

Your next ride is the same day as ours out here in Modesto on march 25th at 12 noon. Well, maybe the next ride you plan?? Our rides are always the last sunday of the month. Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 1, 2012)

would be great if the rides were a week apart.since the calendar for the rolling relics rides is already planned and posted.i'm right in the middle and would love to make both.


----------



## slick (Mar 1, 2012)

*Northern California Ride Sunday February 26th Santa Rosa*

I totally agree! How about making your ride March 17th??? I know 2 people would go for sure!!!! Later that night is another ride in Fremont, Ca. put on by the Kruzermob. It would be one FUN day!!!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 1, 2012)

I am working on getting the day changed the the 17th but it is not my ride so it is not up to me.  If not this month hopefully future months we can change it so people will have the option of making to both rides.
Will update this thread with any date changes.

Thanks for all the interest.  Hopefully we can make the date change so we can all make it so more rides.


----------

